# Anyone fish around Scenic Hwy?



## Rustyshacklfard (Sep 20, 2016)

I rarely get the opportunity to take out the boat and I have a nice kayak as well. The kayak has been my go to lately for ease and my folks own a home on the water off Scenic Hwy. Usually I take the Yak to Gulf breeze or 3mb area, but I was wondering if anyone has any luck anywhere along scenic. I don't mind making a good cruise to get there. I have one spot I could trade for any other suggestions too.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I bet those oyster reefs off of scenic are holding fish now.


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Depends where you put in at. I live in Milton and make a run now and then to a few spots and usually catch fish. Specks and reds. Just like most places around docks and structure. I launch out of Mulat.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I drive from I/10 to UWF on T/Th, usually afternoons have a lot more bait activity IMO 

Atleast what I can see from the road


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Devils point is good at the end of Creighton. I used to catch a lot of trout out there back in college. Just walk the railroad tracks north to a cut through.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Go to the chimney at night and give it a go.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Go to the chimney at night and give it a go.




Ummmmm, I think he's looking to catch a fish, not the clap… LOL


...


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> I drive from I/10 to UWF on T/Th, usually afternoons have a lot more bait activity IMO
> 
> Atleast what I can see from the road


I drive HWY 90 to UWF four days a week and there seems to be a lot of bait activity in the morning as well. Can't really tell if anything is chasing it but you can see the ripples all over the place, on both sides of the road.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Is that where Pensacolas finest sloots hang out


----------



## Rustyshacklfard (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah the oyster beds may be worth a shot. I saw those the other day. What if I wanted a snaggletoothed chimney at the chimney...


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

I fished the oysterbeds about a month ago Mac and had no luck but a catfish. Any and all luck I have ever had along scenic has been either gull point or the interstate bridge. About a 3rd to half way out on the bridge and train trussel have produced some decent slot reds for a friend and I in the recent past and the occasional sheepshead still.


----------



## BybeeBeach (Nov 5, 2016)

*Escambia Scenic Highway*

We are catching reds, speckled trout, etc. We are out there daily and catch fish daily....


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

bigrick said:


> Is that where Pensacolas finest sloots hang out


Um, more man to man than slooty women folks..... :blink:


----------



## BybeeBeach (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't know what you mean when you post this...I am a female. Just sayin


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

BybeeBeach said:


> I don't know what you mean when you post this...I am a female. Just sayin


I think they were looking at the picture you posted with the nice trout


----------

